# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Lumo Lift, posture and activity tracker, smart posture sensor, Lumo BodyTech, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lumo BodyTech

----------


## Airicist

Lumo Lift improves posture | CES 2014 

 Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Palo Alto-based Lumo BodyTech is revealing its second product today, the Lumo Lift. The Lift, like its original Lumo Back, is a device designed to enhance a user's posture, but with a radically different take. The Lift is small and stylish, and is designed to be placed unobtrusively on the collar or shoulder. Read more here:
> "Lumo BodyTech Introduces The Lift: A Small, Stylish Wearable For Better Posture"
> 
> by Darrell Etherington
> January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Lumo Lift is a fashionable posture-tracking wearable gadget 

 Published on Aug 29, 2014




> Track your posture, step count, and calorie burn with this small magnetic fitness device.

----------


## Airicist

Lumo Lift introduction

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> The Lumo Lift is the world's first digital posture coach and activity tracker. Worn on your shirt like a lapel pin, this discreet and stylish devices helps you sit and stand taller by providing gentle vibrational feedback whenever you slouch. 
> 
> The subtle reminders to straighten up and correct your posture help you to look and feel your best all day long.

----------

